# Pensacola Inshore Guide Recommendation and Kayak Question



## benjid (Jul 25, 2009)

Hola!

I'll be heading up from Bradenton to spend Christmas holidays with family on Pensacola Beach.

Wondering if ya'll could provide recommendations for a good inshore guide.

Also, are there any locations in the Pensacola Beach area to launch a kayak and what part of the bay should I be focusing on for reds?

Many thanks and Merry Christmas!

Benji


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Are you wanting a kayak guide? We can get up and fish for reds specs flounder and sheepshead when you get here!

Chase


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

For an Inshore Charter get up with the guys from Hot Spots (850-916-7176). Great guys and great guides. Will be able to put you on the fish for sure! They also offer kayak fishing charters. There are a number of places to put in on the beach but I'll leave that up to the kayak guys to share with ya!

Good luck and enjoy your time here!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Lots of great inshore guys around here. Don't forget to check out captain Wes rosier. He's on the PFF here. Good guy and good guide.


----------



## benjid (Jul 25, 2009)

Sorry I wasn't clear. I'll be bringing my kyak up and am looking for launch areas. I'm looking for a guide fishing out of a boat.:thumbup:

Thanks for all the input thus far.


----------



## RU (May 1, 2010)

Excellent redfish info in your PM box. Good luck.


----------

